# What's the difference between...



## Tanja (20/2/17)

OK... so I need some replacement coils for my Kangertech subox mini c... using the nano tank... 

I am used to buying the normal SSOCC 0.5 coils... now I see there are SSOCC 0.5 Clapton coils... what's the difference between the two?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/2/17)

I've seen those. 
The claptons are fairly new. 
The one only has a single wire as a heating element, the other has a Clapton wire. 
Meaning it's a single strand of wire wrapped with a thinner wire.
So it'll probably take a little longer to heat up, but may produce thicker vapour. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (20/2/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> I've seen those.
> The claptons are fairly new.
> The one only has a single wire as a heating element, the other has a Clapton wire.
> Meaning it's a single strand of wire wrapped with a thinner wire.
> ...


Thank you very much!

I guess instead of ordering online I'll pop into the shop tomorrow afternoon to ask a few questions... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/2/17)

Clapton coils will need more power to get the full advantage from them. They generally produce better flavour an denser vapour at the cost of higher juice consumption. I'd just stick with the standard coils but there's no harm in trying the Clapton, maybe just get one or two coils before committing to a whole pack.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tanja (20/2/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Clapton coils will need more power to get the full advantage from them. They generally produce better flavour an denser vapour at the cost of higher juice consumption. I'd just stick with the standard coils but there's no harm in trying the Clapton, maybe just get one or two coils before committing to a whole pack.


Great advice thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/2/17)

What bumblebee said. 
I forgot some details.
Also, look for the grey coils. 
"Ceramic" they produce just great flavour in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (20/2/17)

Tanja said:


> Great advice thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You're welcome


----------



## Tanja (20/2/17)

Planning to pop into The Vape Industry tomorrow on my way home... instead of buying online... on their website it doesn't look like they have the normal ones which is why I was asking... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (20/2/17)

In my experience @Tanja , the claptons require way more power than the normal coils, and the flavour on them is not great at all!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tanja (20/2/17)

OK... so sounds like I should rather stay away from them then... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

